# Wuduup



## FuckOverTraining (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey everyone new to the forum, looking forward to some good reads!!

Cheers


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2015)

Welcome. The clean thread is the best read. No clothes allowed junior!


----------



## animale66 (Jun 9, 2015)

Good to have ya FOT


----------



## brazey (Jun 9, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------

